# 1994 Ford Taurus engine cut out/died after short time with knock/rattle when using accelerator



## 94FordTaurus (Jun 1, 2010)

3.0L engine. I noticed a rattling or knocking sound with any use of gas/accelerator, which got rather loud - almost sounded like a diesel engine sounds whenever I was on the accelerator. There were no warning lights, and temperature gauge was normal too. When idling, the noise dissappeared or got quiet enough that I couldn't hear it while still in the car. The more acceleration, the louder the noise. I also smelled a sort of burnt smell, or burnt oil or engine exhaust sort of smell... 

Trying to make it a mile or two home, I kept driving. Then at a stop, it almost died as if fuel starved - continued rattle/knock on acceleration again, and then died entirely - no engine, no power steering, no power breaks. Several warming lights came on right after it died. Power windows still worked fine however. 

I haven't tried to restart it, hoping for some ideas of what may be wrong with it. Thanks so much in advance!!

_2 threads merged_


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Timing chain, or belt, broke? If so, and if it is an interference engine, the engine is probably ruined.


----------



## 94FordTaurus (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Yoyizit, the thing is, HOW can I tell what the problem actually is? If it is the timing belt, how can I determine that? What is an interference engine, and how do I tell if mine is one of those or not?

Will it do any more damage to see if the car will start now that its been off for a few hours?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

94FordTaurus said:


> Hi Yoyizit, the thing is, HOW can I tell what the problem actually is? If it is the timing belt, how can I determine that? What is an interference engine, and how do I tell if mine is one of those or not?
> 
> Will it do any more damage to see if the car will start now that its been off for a few hours?


Don't try to start it.

If you slowly crank the engine with a socket wrench on the crankshaft pulley and the valve lifters don't move [look in the oil fill cap] then the chain/belt is broken.

'Gates' makes timing belts and their website can tell you if you have an interference engine. It means that the valves can hit the tops of the pistons if the valves and pistons don't move in sync.

Autozone or your local library may have a free online autodata service that will clarify these isssues.


----------

